# How's this for price?....



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

http://adelaide.gumtree.com.au/c-Pets-p ... Z288246007










$1,500.00

If i had the money.......


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

too much not a bargin lmao no way in hells bells is that worth a grand!!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That is about £980 in English money, which is a fairly good price for 70 cages and their rack. I think the cages are rather too small though.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's lovely and all, but I'm too short to reach the top.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lol ^^ hmmm i could make cages equalling the same area for about £120


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, but these are brand new laboratory cages; chew proof, escape proof, proper strong cage metal on the top, in specially made metal racking, and will they last longer than your lifetime  I love my laboratory cages, there's no way I'd ever use anything else!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Well my flippin lab boxes arent chew proof or escape proof!!! a few have had to have holes filled in (only very small ones) where the mice have knawed away at the edges. and some of the older ones have splayed out at the sides so even the strongest metal clips to keep the tops on dont keep the top escape proof as the smallest mice can squueze out. We've had to drill a hole through either side and put a threaded bar through with wing nuts pulling the sides in. Hope that makes sense! - justa heads up!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:shock:

Sorry to hear that Katy, mine are awesome!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

dont get me wrong - some are fine, but some are pants!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh man I've got lab cages, and I'll never go back. . .


----------

